# Retro Kult-Radtrikot...WO??



## bmc-lady (29. November 2004)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? ich würde meinem freund zu weihnachten gerne eines dieser kultigen radtrikot aus den 50-er/60-er Jahre schenken...die noch aus wolle sind! weiss jemand von euch wo man die bekommt? wo im internet? hab schon alles abgeklappert....bein aber überhaupt nicht weiter gekommen! 

tschüss

denise


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

hi,

geh mal unter http://www.interessenpark.de/eingangrad/

auf in der scrollleiste links retro ;-)

habe auch noch ander bei bedarf: mail



coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wonko (30. November 2004)

bmc-lady schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? ich würde meinem freund zu weihnachten gerne eines dieser kultigen radtrikot aus den 50-er/60-er Jahre schenken...die noch aus wolle sind! weiss jemand von euch wo man die bekommt? wo im internet? hab schon alles abgeklappert....bein aber überhaupt nicht weiter gekommen!


 

 Wirf Google die Begriffe "Trikot" und "Wolle" vor und schau Dir den ersten Treffer an, der liefert Dir den Produktnamen und führt Dich direkt zum deutschen Distributor.


----------



## oscar (30. November 2004)

oder unter www.cosmicsports.de => products => woolistic


----------



## Schmirgel (30. November 2004)

Wobei die Preise bei Cosmic schon Magenschmerzen verursachen. Da lieber ein ehrlich angeschwitztes im "Coffee-Shop"  Hat doch auch was charmantes als Geschenk...

In größeren Scound-Hand-Läden in größeren Städten wird man übrigens auch mal öfter fündig... Aber halt auch "Original", nicht "Retro"


----------



## Coffee (1. Dezember 2004)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei die Preise bei Cosmic schon Magenschmerzen verursachen. Da lieber ein ehrlich angeschwitztes im "Coffee-Shop"  Hat doch auch was charmantes als Geschenk...
> 
> In größeren Scound-Hand-Läden in größeren Städten wird man übrigens auch mal öfter fündig... Aber halt auch "Original", nicht "Retro"




;-) aber meine sind alle gewaschen vor verkauf ;-)

sind halt echte alte, sind viel schwerer zu bekommen udn auch die einzelnen viel seltener. gefällt mir besser als so massenware. wobei natürlich auch der preis ne große rolle spielt. die neuen woollike trikos kosten alle weit über 100 euro ;-(

wie gesagt, ich habe zuhause ne große kiste, wo noch andere drin sind. also einfach farbwunsch und evtl gr. angeben und ich such was raus und schicke gerne ein foto vorab.

grüße coffee


----------



## J-CooP (1. Dezember 2004)

Rikman hat auch noch eins


----------



## Brent-Severyn (2. Dezember 2004)

www.radsportbekleidung.de 

Da gibt es die Faema Trikots, die Eddy früher gefahren hat!


----------



## jott_ka (2. Dezember 2004)

Bei Protective wird es welche für den Sommer 05 geben. Hab ich auf der Eurobike gesehen. Das wäre dann aber erst was fürs Wiehnachtsfest 2005.


----------



## Coffee (2. Dezember 2004)

habe ne neue lieferung bekommen. echte retro trikos ;-) alle größen



coffee


----------



## kupfi (2. Dezember 2004)

http://www.trad-tex.de/
dort hab ich meine gekauft, suche aber immer noch das hellblaue biachi-trikot mit dem polokragen zusammen mit der campa-aufschrift, wenn es jemand weiss wo ich das finde, bin ich unendlich dankbar
kupfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2004)

hi,

so habe mir die mühe gemacht mal alle einzeln zu fotografieren. preislage unter 50,- pro Stück. infos per PM.

Retrotrikots


Grüße coffee


----------



## baloo (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
auf der TdF Page hat es auch noch ein paar Retro Trokots - schau mal hier

Greats
Baloo


----------

